# Mang ánh sáng tự nhiên vào nhà với thiết kế cửa kính xoay hiện đại



## victorianga (8/1/22)

Mang ánh sáng tự nhiên vào nhà với thiết kế cửa kính xoay hiện đại Căn hộ mới cải tạo này lại đem đến cái nhìn siêu thú vị nhờ cửa kính xoay được sáng chế bởi kiến trúc sư với chức năng không chỉ về mặt thẩm mỹ. Bạn đã bao giờ nghĩ đến việc thay thế các cánh cửa truyền thống hoặc kiểu Pháp trong nhà mẫu Aqua City Novaland bằng một cánh cửa quay? Ý tưởng này có vẻ là một cảm giác kỳ lạ đối với những người không muốn thử nghiệm. Tuy nhiên, căn hộ mới cải tạo này lại đem đến cái nhìn siêu thú vị nhờ cửa kính xoay được sáng chế bởi kiến trúc sư với chức năng không chỉ về mặt thẩm mỹ. Căn hộ ban đầu được xây dựng vào những năm 70, nhưng gần đây đã được cải tạo để phù hợp với lối sống hiện đại hơn của chủ nhà Đảo Phượng Hoàng Aqua City. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cửa ra vào bên trong căn hộ phân định không gian bên trong ngôi nhà rộng 75m² bằng kính, cho phép ánh sáng xuyên qua bất cứ lúc nào. Nội thất tinh tế của căn hộ được cải tạo ở Tokyo. Nhà bếp và phòng ăn mở ra không gian tràn đầy ánh sáng mặt trời trong khi phòng ngủ bên cạnh phòng tắm được ngăn cách với phòng tắm bằng cách sử dụng một vách ngăn bằng kính khéo léo khác. Cánh cửa quay ở các góc khác nhau tạo ra những hình ảnh thú vị, cho phép phòng đa tác vụ mà không bao giờ di chuyển bất kỳ kiểu trang trí nào bên trong nó. Khu vực phòng khách và ăn uống của căn hộ đã được tân trang lại. Từ ngoài nhìn vào bên trong căn hộ sử dụng cửa quay. Căn hộ rộng 75m² được cải tạo với vách kính và cửa kính quay vòng. Tường kính chứa đầy hình ảnh nội thất với nhiều ánh sáng tự nhiên. Sàn hoa văn xương cá được sử dụng chất liệu gỗ và bê tông được đánh bóng. Bức ngăn bằng kính nhìn rõ xe đạp trưng bày bên trong căn hộ ở Nhật Bản. Nhà bếp với mặt bàn đánh bóng và sàn hoa văn xương cá. Bê tông tiếp xúc kết hợp với mô hình xương cá backsplash và vách tắm bằng kính tạo nên phòng tắm đẹp mắt. Phòng ngủ và phòng tắm dự án Aqua City Đồng Nai được ngăn cách bằng tường kính có khung.


----------

